# Nevada- four wheeling



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Could anyone tell me what the rules are for going off road with an ATV in Nevada or possibly direct me to where I can read up on it? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Google Nevada ATV rules.
At a quick look it looks like designated roads and trails. The same rules that are in place for BLM /Forest Service in other states.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I have a gentleman telling me that Nevada allows you to ride your ATV anywhere you want. He says that you do not have to stay on roads and trails. I am just trying to read for myself vs. just hear say. We will be going to Elko County here in a month or two.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would suggest that you stop in at the BLM office in Elko or give them a call 775-753-0200 to find out what the laws are in the area that you are planning on going into. 

I am sure that there are some areas where you can go berserk and have a lot of fun and I am also sure that there are areas that are restricted on what you can do.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Critter said:


> I would suggest that you stop in at the BLM office in Elko or give them a call 775-753-0200 to find out what the laws are in the area that you are planning on going into.
> 
> I am sure that there are some areas where you can go berserk and have a lot of fun and I am also sure that there are areas that are restricted on what you can do.


Thanks, I will give them a call.


----------

